

Show HN: A neverending stream of Facebook and Twitter - zpoley
http://mindshaft.glowdart.com

======
joh6nn
i like this idea; it's one of the main reasons i check out places like HN and
Reddit on a regular basis: to see what other people are talking about. it's
good that you've already got a "pause" button, but maybe "faster" and "slower"
buttons would be good too; as is, it moves a little too fast for me to keep up
with.

~~~
zpoley
thanks for your feedback joh6nn. that's a good idea.

------
mikiem
It repeats... So, I guess it's not really a "stream". I know this because I
sat and looked at it for a bit, so it must have some appeal... And I'll admit
I am a people watching voyeur.

~~~
zpoley
yeah, there is a little caching going on.

